# Pseudomugil sp."Timika"



## Inspire91 (Jun 20, 2005)

Hello APC! I have a new post up on my blog "AquaBiota" about an amazing new Blue-eye! Below you will find a small excerpt of the post that I just wrote up. If you like what you see, click the banner-link at the bottom of the post! Thank you for your time APC! ENJOY! Inspire91

Blue-eyes are small fish, but they pack a punch in terms of color, pattern, and finnage, all in one package! The specific Pseudomugil (Blue-eye) that I will be covering today is known right now as _Pseudomugil _sp."Timika". In all honesty I have not seen a blue eye this gorgeous in a looooong time! These small fish come from Irian Jaya, the Western neighbor to Papua New Guinea, on the island of New Guinea.


----------



## bratyboy2 (Feb 5, 2008)

Oh wow! Beautiful blue eye! Are you breeding them?


----------



## Inspire91 (Jun 20, 2005)

I would love to work with these! But no I am not unfortunately


----------



## bratyboy2 (Feb 5, 2008)

Damn!


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

I WANT SOME!!!!!!!!!



nice fish you have there.


----------



## taoyeah (Aug 8, 2007)

i have some fry growing.


----------

